# Key largo trailer storage/boat launch



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

forasong said:


> Hey all. Staying on a friends boat docked at ocean reef club in key largo march 3-6 next week. I will be able to raft my Hells bay guide onto the back of his yacht for overnight storage, but need an off site place to launch in on the 3rd and out on the 6th and a place to store my trailer 24/7 for those dates. Looking fir Suggestions for a marina/boat yard to store my trailer and a boat ramp with a reasonable run to ocean reef club. Thanks in advance.


I am not sure of your situation, however thought I would mention that Ocean Reef has trailer storage and will put your boat in at a not so fair cost.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And for what it’s worth there’s great flats fishing for that grand slam north and south of Ocean Reef... I used to guide in that area some years ago (before I retreated back into the backcountry...). If the weather co-operates it can be outstanding for everything from bonefish to giant tarpon Oceanside.... 

If you’re wanting to fish on the bayside then out to the west towards Flamingo trailer a bit south and launch out of the Caribbean Club.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Check Black Point marina, not tried it myself, but its a short 20-30 minute run to O-Reef form there.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I ran down around Ocean reef a few weeks ago and launched at Homestead Bayfront Park. It was actually a nice run down and the water was beautiful. You have to pay for parking on the pay-by-phone app, $13 per day and $17 Friday-Sunday.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

More than one day? Not sure if ya wanna, or even are allowed to leave your car at the MiamiDade ramps?
YachtClub Drive Marina by Gilberts in North Largo offers a ramp with multi-night overnight trailer parking. They get ya, though. Like $30 launch, and $20/day trailer parking. But, its secure. Don't know what Ocean Reef charges, or even allows?
Like others said, if its just for the day, Bayfront or Black Point are not bad runs to Ocean Reef. Tight lines!


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for the input. I sorted out my trailer issue. I actually could use a Little trailer work rewelding a bunk bracket, so, I’m planning on launching At Caribbean club. Tying up there if I can or anchoring/power poling up nice and shallow and leaving my wife with the boat. It’s 2 miles to the trailer place, so I am going to take empty trailer to the shop drop it off. Come back and trade places. She drives to ocean reef. I run the bayside. I get
“ free” trailer storage while we are there and some work that needs to be done. Seems like a plan. I’m sure it will turn into an adventure 😳


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

P.S. Bob, thanks for your optimism. Permit on fly is still an unchecked box for me. So I will be doing my darndest to see if I can find one 👍


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

P.P.S. Run Barnes bay and then under card sound bridge and around or is a run thru more protected steamboat creek doable 🙏


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The biggest, absolutely biggest permit that I ever saw was near Ocean Reef years ago.. That fish would have had to lose weight to go 50lbs... And of course, we missed our shot at it... nice live crab and all. Had to be more than twenty years ago, and on the deeper ocean side of the flat I was poling...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

That's a great plan for the trailer. its an easy hop out to Ocean Reef and not only good flats fishing bur prime lobster territory, and an easy run out for a quick mahi search on a calm day.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

You can run through steamboat creek,but beware of some broken off pilings about half way through. Stick to the middle of the creek. Depending on tide they may or may not be visible.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

mingo ****** said:


> You can run through steamboat creek,but beware of some broken off pilings about half way through. Stick to the middle of the creek. Depending on tide they may or may not be visible.


I thought that was a secret path... used to live in Key Largo, Sexton Cove, and that was our path outbound to the ocean.
Either that or the other way stop by the Carib for a pitcher of Kamakazies, through the cross key canal, and the north creek out passed the concrete barge..


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for heads up on pilings in steamboat. Should be top of the tide when I’m making my way north to ORC. Wind prediction looks like bayside is gonna be more suitable first two days and high tides middle of day with best light. Wondering if permit are an option bayside or should I just tough out a windy ocean side on a tall tide. 🤔


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not only permit and bonefish inside... but the occasional redfish these days if the reports I've read recently are accurate. I haven't fished that area in years myself...


----------

